# Changing Jobs - Employer terminated contract



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

The basic facts of my situation are as below, and I have questions relating to visas and NOC. I would be grateful for some advice.

- Employed by UAE Free-Zone entity in August 2010;
- Employment terminated by employer in April 2012 (21 months duration);
- New employment in UAE to commence May 2012 with different Free-Zone entity (start-up company).

NOC - do I require an NOC from my original employer, and if so, what should it say and what are the consequences if they refuse to provide?

Visa - I assume I submit my passport to original employer to cancel the visa (and I return my labour card), then arrange for the new visa with the new company. If there is a delay in forming the new company, then I assume that I can exit and re-enter as a visitor (I'm a UK citizen). How does this impact my wife, who is under my sponsorship (and who is not a UK citizen, and would therefore require a pre-arranged visit visa if her residency were to lapse)?

Thanks in advance, and please let me know if further detail is required.

Regards
Lamp


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Lamplighter said:


> Hi
> 
> The basic facts of my situation are as below, and I have questions relating to visas and NOC. I would be grateful for some advice.
> 
> ...


NOC should not be required. There won't be a ban.

The visas of your wife and any dependants, including maid, will have to be cancelled BEFORE your visa is cancelled. They will have 29 days to exit from the date of cancellation.

Yes, you will need to hand in your passport and labour card. You will then have 29 days to exit from the date the visa is cancelled. If your new visa is ready, that can be submitted when you exit so you can come back in on it.

The visas for dependants cannot be processed till your visa is stamped in your passport.

If you and your dependants have an Emirates ID card, e-gate card, these will automatically be cancelled in line with visa cancellation and new applications made after the new visas are completed.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

BedouGirl

I couldn't have hoped for a more comprehensive response. Many thanks.

Lamp


----------

